# Where are they?



## crow_hunter (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone know where the snows are right now? I'm in Manitoba and went 3hrs. driving to go scouting, and when I got to the place, the lake was still frozen and no geese!  I have all my decoys and my e-caller all ready to go, just waiting on the birds to come in!

Thanks!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking at the weather u might have another week or two to wait....think you guys are going to get screwed this year....birds where there and season was not open....season opened and the birds left....when they do return it will probably be a fly-by since they will be feeling the urge to get to the breeding grounds....


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I'm in Saskatchewan so I don't think I can help you. I would try and find some open water maybe a flooded field. I was out yesterday and found that they are sticking in tight groups on fields with water and food or out on open water. None were hanging out in plain fields. Guess they really like that water.

With temps below freezing for the next few days I am thinking next week might be a little better.

And ya it would be nice if the weather would co-operated more.

Oh ya and I had the same problem. The area I wanted to hunt in was still frozen. Nothing other than some Canada's but about 30 minutes south of there, where there was open water birds galore Snows, Canada's ducks etc. Almost like passing through an invisible birdie border.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

There are now 183,319 in a rolled cornfield just to the west of Sand lake.

One of them was just killed by an eagle!


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Mr. Lee said:


> There are now 183,319 in a rolled cornfield just to the west of Sand lake.
> 
> One of them was just killed by an eagle!


183,319 eh? Good thing they installed that Arial Punch Card machine last year and they said it was a waste of money...

pfffft to them.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

From what I heard they haven't really arrived yet. Give them a few days you might have better luck this weekend. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

For MB, I'd say early to the end of next week they should be moving in. 50-60s for SD and S MN by 1st part of coming week, so that'll push them North.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Who knows Big migrations have gone north and some birds moving south. The adults combined with the juvies that were working their way north. Birds dont stay around well . This year is not normal. Nor are snowgoose hunters.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree 100% i find my self wondering every time my chest hurts so damn bad i would rather be dead from walking across mud fields that go past my shins. Everytime i say im never doing that again and the next weekend comes and there i am again. You think we would learn.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> I agree 100% i find my self wondering every time my chest hurts so damn bad i would rather be dead from walking across mud fields that go past my shins. Everytime i say im never doing that again and the next weekend comes and there i am again. You think we would learn.


Oh if only to be that young again.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I also agree. Never again to do this stuff, and whamo back in it again


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

yup gotta love it. A couple of weeks a go went out by myself and found the mother load. I put on the chest waders so I could cross running runoff in a field and made way half a mile over the fields and through the water to the secret spot. all the while lugging 63 decoys (all that I could fit) mostly deadlys the rest northwind and socks, 2 and half boxes shells and ecaller (I left my ground blind half way because it was getting to heavy).
Anyway the shooting started right away, and 3 hours later it was dark, and I was out of shells. So I picked up and headed back through the dark and the fog. However, I left one thing out of the equation; that is how to get all the birds back (they are alot heavier than shells). I had them in the decoy bag stuffed in my waders and in each hand. By the time I got back it felt like I had fell asleep in a sauna and woke up hours later. 
All I could think is that if I drop-dead out here in the middle of nowhere that I would be snow goose food before anyone found me. As we speak I getting ready to go again


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

..it's in the genes and not everyone has 'em....it allows your brain to quickly erase the pain and anguish and only let you recall the good stuff...be thankful you got 'em cuz life wouldn't be the same without 'em.......


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Niles Short said:


> yup gotta love it. A couple of weeks a go went out by myself and found the mother load. I put on the chest waders so I could cross running runoff in a field and made way half a mile over the fields and through the water to the secret spot. all the while lugging 63 decoys (all that I could fit) mostly deadlys the rest northwind and socks, 2 and half boxes shells and ecaller (I left my ground blind half way because it was getting to heavy).
> Anyway the shooting started right away, and 3 hours later it was dark, and I was out of shells. So I picked up and headed back through the dark and the fog. However, I left one thing out of the equation; that is how to get all the birds back (they are alot heavier than shells). I had them in the decoy bag stuffed in my waders and in each hand. By the time I got back it felt like I had fell asleep in a sauna and woke up hours later.
> All I could think is that if I drop-dead out here in the middle of nowhere that I would be snow goose food before anyone found me. As we speak I getting ready to go again


Nice work! You really haven't been hunting long enough if you haven't come to a point whether to decide if you should keep going or just give up at one point in the field/water. 
:beer: k:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I think we all have been stuck in the mud dragging crap and said "never again" I must be a sucker for punishment because i can't get enough.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

outside said:


> ..it's in the genes and not everyone has 'em....it allows your brain to quickly erase the pain and anguish and only let you recall the good stuff...be thankful you got 'em cuz life wouldn't be the same without 'em.......


 :beer:


----------

